# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  The point with points

## Jacc

I like the reputation point system and I like to receive points.

However, I can't find it explained anywhere and some members seem to hesitate in clicking that little star because they simply don't know what it means. 

What shall I write in the text? Who will read that text? What does reputation mean? etc. etc. Most members don't have a problem with this but the ones that do need a little more explaining, I think.

My suggestion is therefore to add a little text somewhere easy accessible that explains the ins and outs and why's with clicking the star.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pete_UK

I used to say something along the lines of "you can pass on thanks directly to any contributor who you feel has helped you by clicking on the star icon in the bottom left corner of any post", i.e. I didn't mention the word "reputation".

However, I don't usually bother now - if I get a rep then fine, but if not then I won't lose any sleep over it, and just move on to the next problem that needs solving.

Pete

----------

